# progress bar colour



## Sharky (17 Nov 2019)

When an option is selected, progress is shown by a blue bar going across the screen. But unfortunatly, it runs just over the top banner(join walk cycle etc), making it difficult to see the progress bar as it is almost the same colour - blue.
Can the progress bar be in a different colour and a bit wider so it can be seen better?

More of a problem when using my mobile which runs chrome very slowly and the screen is quite small.

Thanks
Keith


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2019)

Hi Keith,

What model of mobile phone are you using please?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Sharky (5 Dec 2019)

Shaun said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> What model of mobile phone are you using please?
> 
> ...


Hi Shaun,

It's a Samsung GT-S6810P (I think it's called a Galaxy Fame)
Quite an old mobile, it was passed down to me when my OH bought herself a newer one.

The progress bar runs across the top menu row and as it is the same colour and fairly thin and no space between the two, it is hard to spot.

On my ipad there seems to be a space between the progress bar and the top menu row and on my laptop, not a problem as the screen display is for a full sized screen.

Don't spend too much time on a fix as I can live with it.

Cheers
Keith


----------

